
Finland's prime minister wants her country on a four-day workweek - laurex
https://qz.com/work/1780373/finlands-prime-minister-wants-her-country-on-a-four-day-workweek/
======
achtung82
No, a more correct article would say: Finlands Prime minister discussed a 4
day week several years ago, before she was prime minister but hasnt mentioned
it as part of any political program since she became prime minister.

~~~
nindwen
See also: [https://newsnowfinland.fi/politics/how-finlands-fake-four-
da...](https://newsnowfinland.fi/politics/how-finlands-fake-four-day-week-
became-a-fact-in-europes-media)

------
jks
Misleading: see
[https://yle.fi/uutiset/osasto/news/govt_corrects_inaccurate_...](https://yle.fi/uutiset/osasto/news/govt_corrects_inaccurate_reports_on_finnish_pms_alleged_4-day_work_week/11146856)

------
sna1l
Sweden ran an experiment with 6 hour days (on nurses) and it ended up having
some productivity boosts but cost too much ($1.3m USD).

I'm curious if they tried this for an industry where the employee does not
have to be physically present for all hours such as a nurse does how it would
differ in terms of cost.

Source:
[https://www.bbc.com/news/business-38843341](https://www.bbc.com/news/business-38843341)

------
Gravityloss
Misleading headline. Interesting how this has spread.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Perhaps it spreads because that’s what workers want?

No one regrets working too little when they die, only that they didn’t spend
more time with loved ones. The point of life is not to work.

~~~
the_af
> _" No one regrets working too little when they die"_

Or to quote the always amusing Savage Chickens [1], "Years from now, when I'm
on my deathbed, will I look back on my life and say 'gosh, I really wish I had
put in more overtime'?".

[1]
[https://twitter.com/savagechickens/status/922563259894439937](https://twitter.com/savagechickens/status/922563259894439937)

~~~
reroute1
Aye fight and you may die. Run and you'll live... at least a while. And dying
in your beds many years from now would you be willing to trade all the days
from this day to that for one chance, Just One Chance, to come back here and
tell our enemies that they may take our lives, but they'll never take.. OUR
FREEDOM

------
knbknb
It's a vision, not a plan.

------
Bostonian
Besides being coercive and wrong, this law is unenforceable when applied to
work such as programming that can be done at home. If a 4-day workweek law
were passed, it's likely that salaries would fall and that many people would
do unpaid work on their day off.

~~~
BiteCode_dev
I heard this argument for the 35h work week in France. 10 years later, it
proved baseless.

~~~
goatinaboat
_it proved baseless._

Structurally high youth unemployment was the consequence. The French system is
fantastic once you are over the hurdle of actually getting a permanent
contract, but the barrier to entry is much higher than in comparable economies
such as the UK. It just depends which segment of the population you are
optimising for.

~~~
BiteCode_dev
It's more about the fact we can't fire anybody, so hiring is a scary game.

